# rich:modalpanel schliesst sich von selbst



## freez (8. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

meine rich:modalPanel "panelTerminNew" öffnet sich,und schliesst sich sofort von selbst wieder. Ich habe das panel schon komplett leer gemacht, und trotzdem schliesst es sich selbst. Es kann also nicht am panel selbst liegen (glaub ich).Hier mal mein gekürzter code (will euch ja nicht alles antun):

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">

<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml"
	xmlns:ui="http://java.sun.com/jsf/facelets"
	xmlns:h="http://java.sun.com/jsf/html"
	xmlns:f="http://java.sun.com/jsf/core"
	xmlns:t="http://myfaces.apache.org/tomahawk"
	xmlns:a4j="http://richfaces.org/a4j"
	xmlns:rich="http://richfaces.org/rich" xml:lang="en" lang="en">
	<head>
		<title>My Facelets Page</title>
		<meta http-equiv="keywords" content="enter,your,keywords,here" />
		<meta http-equiv="description"
			content="A short description of this page." />
		<meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html; charset=UTF-8" />

		<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="/css/styles.css" />
	</head>
	<body>
		


			<ui:composition template="/templates/standard.xhtml">
				<ui:define name="body" >		
					<rich:tabPanel switchType="ajax" headerAlignment="left" id="tabPanelAll">

					    <rich:tab label="Allgemeine Einstellungen">	
					    	<a4j:form ajaxSubmit="true">						
								... some more
							</a4j:form>
						</rich:tab>
						<rich:tab label="Dokumentenverwaltung">
							Here is tab #2
						</rich:tab>
						<rich:tab label="Terminverwaltung">
							<h:panelGrid columns="2" footerClass="footerTerminSettings">
								<f:facet name="footer">
									<a4j:form ajaxSubmit="true">
										<a4j:commandLink id="LinkNew" actionListener="#{settings.settingsTermine.prepareNewTermin}" reRender="panelTerminNew,calendarNewBeginn,calendarNewEnde,NewBezeichnung,NewBeschreibung">
											<h:graphicImage value="/images/schule/neuerTermin.jpg" alt="neuer Termin" style="border:0;" ></h:graphicImage>
											<h:outputText value="neuen Termin erstellen" />
											<rich:componentControl for="panelTerminNew" attachTo="LinkNew" operation="show" event="onclick"/>
										</a4j:commandLink>
									</a4j:form>	
								</f:facet>
								<a4j:outputPanel ajaxRendered="true">
									<a4j:form ajaxSubmit="true">
										... some more
									</a4j:form>
								</a4j:outputPanel>
								<h:outputText>
									...
								</h:outputText>
							</h:panelGrid>							
						</rich:tab>
						<rich:tab label="Klassenverwaltung">
							Here is tab #4
						</rich:tab>
						<rich:tab label="Userverwaltung">
							Here is tab #5
						</rich:tab>
					</rich:tabPanel>

					<rich:modalPanel id="panel" width="450" height="350" style="text-align:left;" top="50" left="280">
						<f:facet name="header">
							<h:panelGroup>
								<h:outputText value="Link"></h:outputText>
							</h:panelGroup>
						</f:facet>
						<a4j:form ajaxSubmit="true">
							... Formular
						</a4j:form>
					</rich:modalPanel>
					
					<rich:modalPanel id="panelLoeschen" autosized="true" style="text-align:left;" top="50" left="280">
						<f:facet name="header">
							<h:panelGroup>
								<h:outputText value="löschen"></h:outputText>
							</h:panelGroup>
						</f:facet>
						<a4j:form  ajaxSubmit="true">
							Hiermit löschen Sie:
							

							... some more
						</a4j:form>
					</rich:modalPanel>
					
					<rich:modalPanel id="panelBearbeiten" style="text-align:left;" top="50" left="280" width="600" height="400">
						<f:facet name="header">
							<h:panelGroup>
								<h:outputText value="Bearbeiten"></h:outputText>
							</h:panelGroup>
						</f:facet>
						<a4j:form  ajaxSubmit="true">
							... some more
						</a4j:form>
					</rich:modalPanel>
					<rich:modalPanel id="panelTerminNew" style="text-align:left;" top="50" left="280" width="600" height="400">
						<f:facet name="header">
							<h:panelGroup>
								<h:outputText value="Neu"></h:outputText>
							</h:panelGroup>
						</f:facet>
						<a4j:form  ajaxSubmit="true">
							... some more
						</a4j:form>
					</rich:modalPanel>
				</ui:define>
			</ui:composition>
		</p>
	</body>
</html>
```

PS:ich nutze Facelets, Richfaces, Tomcat 6, und ggf Tomahawk.


----------



## KS (13. Mai 2008)

jufff! 

richfaces macht doch immer probleme ;-) 

also ich kann vom schiff aus nur schwere annahmen machen. probier doch mal die modal panels direkt unter den <BODY> zu hängen. Ich hatte auch mal stress und habs so hinbekommen. Sonst.. such ein anderes Framework ;-)


----------



## freez (14. Mai 2008)

ich habe das Problem gefunden. Ich habe in dem einen ModalPanel eine Komponente geReRendert, welche in einem anderen ModalPanel lag. Das war natürlich so auch nicht gewollt


----------

